

How hack news rank works - buxj57
http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2012/02/ranking_algorithm_hacker_news.html

======
ColinWright
Google translated:

[http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&...](http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2012/02/ranking_algorithm_hacker_news.html&usg=ALkJrhjAavsABaDxv2JSTEispELa23RMPA)

